# R t3 and cinthroid the same?



## Hypertrophy1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello I was just wondering if it was the same drug?


----------



## Hubauer (Dec 12, 2011)

Haha, I think you mean Synthroid. And no, Synthroid is T4, Cytomel is T3


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks can't spell! That is the information I needed!


----------

